# chargeable or non chargeable batteries



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I want to stock up some AA and AAA batteries. Now I am wondering if I should go for chargeable or non chargeable. Any suggestions?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Rechargeable can be used for some years but they usually do not have the power output of 
alkaline batteries. Eventually all batteries will fail. I have a supply of each. What I don't 
like is the "kits" that contain AA size rechargeables and sleeves that turn them into C or D 
batteries. they are still AA batteries and have the power output of a small AA battery.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I use rechargeables and keep plenty of them. For the AAA and AA sizes Eneloop makes the best and can be recharged over 1500 times. Other sizes and I prefer Tenergy and Orbitrinic; advoid the Surefire brand.

As paraquack already pointed out rechargeable batteries can only hold about 65% of the charge a premium non-rechargeable battery can hold so for high drain devices they may disappoint. 

Rechargeable batteries cost 3-4 times as much, don't hold as much charge, and require a $25 recharger, but if the SHTF they are absolutely the best way to go and if SHTF doesn't happen they will save you money in the long term.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Just like anything else, diversify. They both have their uses. For flashlights in the cars and bags, I would want non-rechargeables. Too many lights to affordably equip all of them with rechargeables. I also want the longest run time possible in my lights for my get home bag. If I had to give a flashlight away (or trade) I wouldn't want it to leave with my good rechargeables either. The rechargeables will be well worth having in an extended power outage situation, as well as a way to charge them like a solar panel.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Get both if you can,,,, I have been experimenting with both and they are right a good alkaline battery will last longer than a rechargeable
but then they are done. Of coarse with a rechargeable you get a "Do over" after it's charged but it will not last as long.

ALSO very important: Make sure your flashlight is LED if you have a flashlight with the old incandescent bulb you will go through batteries 
like crazy. A small flashlight with 2-AA batteries will give you up to 80 hours running time

And pick up a solar battery charger -- You just never know and if you need a flashlight odds are there is no electric.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The newer non rechargeable batteries (Duracell/Energizer) have a 10 year shelf life. Which from a prepping stand point is a good thing. 

Rechargeable batteries while more expensive are great for items that get a lot of use. I keep both types in AA and it works for me. 

Using the rechargeable batteries slows down my usage of non rechargeable batteries so I get ahead by not having to buy batteries every time I turn around.


----------

